# How many calories should my dog be getting a day?!



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not sure if there's already been a post regarding this or not. I'm pretty sure that I remember reading a post that mentioned that your dog needs a certain amount of calories per day and that all dog foods provide a different amount of calories. That's why I was wondering how many calories do your guys get a day? Speedy is 84 lbs and 6 years old. How much would you recommend feeding him daily?

Thanks ahead of time for yall's help! I love this site! I have so many questions since I've really started being health conscious about my dog and this always seems like the place to come. Always get an answer in no time.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't feed based on calories and like you said all food is different as well as metabolism, exercise, and age. If your guy is on the lean side feed more, or on the chunky side feed less.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

It depends on their excercise level too, I would start by figuring out how much he is getting now, and then transfer that over to what you are going to feed, if he is heavy, cut back, if he is too thin, add a little............


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I've never calculated calories fed for any of my dogs, present or past.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Daniellecall food is different as well as metabolism, exercise, and age. If your guy is on the lean side feed more, or on the chunky side feed less.


I agree!

But for curious minds that want to know there is a calorie chart in Segal's book Optimal Nutrition by Christine Zink that states daily calorie suggestions by weight and activity level:

weight, inactive, moderately active, highly active 

70 863 1222 1777
90 1022 1322 1923


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

Natalie, thanks for posting that! I can't remember which thread I read it in, but someone was talking about how many calories their dog was getting. I just wasn't sure if it was something that needed to be done or not.


----------



## ChrisR2010 (Dec 5, 2009)

There is a formula.

((30 X weight in kg) + 70) X 1.5 (little activity)
X 2 (medium activity)
X 3 (very active)

It's a guideline... the multipliers will vary based on metabolism and age, but it should give a pretty good ballpark.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The only time I worry about how many calories is when I'm switching between foods that have different kcals per cup. I think the dogs' condition is a MUCH better indicator of whether or not they're getting an appropriate amount of food than the number of calories, but it is handy to know when switching because you can figure out exactly how much of the new food will deliver the same number of calories as the old food.


----------

